# Hmm



## goathiker

I've been invaded lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## billiejw89

goathiker said:


> I've been invaded lol


aww how cute! Glad I'm not the only one that uses an old oven rack for a brooder top! if that is what it is lol


----------



## goathiker

It's a piece of an old ferret cage lol


----------



## billiejw89

I love finding new ways to use stuff. 
What is the white and black chick? So cute!


----------



## Dayna

Do you already have chickens? If not, you'll be hooked quickly. haha I have like 200 (not joking, they just seem to appear).


----------



## goathiker

There's one Black Australorp cockerel 
Four Black Australorp pullets 
Two spotted Leghorn pullets 
Two white Leghorn pullets 
It looks like the free Meyer meal maker is a third White Leghorn pullet 
The three Buckeyes are Intrepid Dreamer's


----------



## goathiker

Dayna said:


> Do you already have chickens? If not, you'll be hooked quickly. haha I have like 200 (not joking, they just seem to appear).


I just lost the last of my hens. They were aged twelve. The old Leghorn rooster is still out there so, he'll be glad of some company. Lately he's been trying to convince the neighbor's Wyandotte to move to our house but she can't fly like he can lol


----------



## Dayna

goathiker said:


> I just lost the last of my hens. They were aged twelve. The old Leghorn rooster is still out there so, he'll be glad of some company. Lately he's been trying to convince the neighbor's Wyandotte to move to our house but she can't fly like he can lol


Hahaha what a good boy.  We have them just come in from the jungle here so never any lonely chickens. 12 is a good old age for a hen, curious if they were hatchery or from a breeder? I've found my hatchery hens don't live nearly as long as the wild/feral mixes around here.


----------



## goathiker

That group was from Meyer hatchery as well. 
I've found that the heritage breeds do much better than the fancy types.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow. The longest we've had a chicken live is 3 years


----------



## mariarose

Dayna said:


> We have them just come in from the jungle here so never any lonely chickens...I've found my hatchery hens don't live nearly as long as the wild/feral mixes around here.


 Dayna, your life sounds SO exotic to me!


----------



## teejae

Ours seem to live forever too! We have way to many roosters


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chicks are always fun....I am down to 64 chickens thank goodness. Twelve is a good long age!


----------



## goathiker

I'm down to 10 now, Intrepid Dreamer picked hers up. 
Funny thing is that the whole group had been squabbling and picking on each other. As soon as those weird looking brown chicks left they all settled down and are fine cuddling up lol.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I was too lazy to look up the spelling of the black and white chicks earlier. They are Exchequer Leghorns.


----------



## billiejw89

Wow I'll have to look that breed up! So cute!
We have a cackle surprise box on the way... I can't wait to see what and how many we get.
We have about 30 chickens already. We are chicken hoarders lol


----------



## goathiker

Surprise boxes are always fun. 
One of the chicks didn't develop at all over night and didn't seem the be really eating even though going through the motions. Her balance is off a bit. 
I put half a cc of high level vit b in a pint of water and fixed some chick mash. She's beginning to eat now and the healthy ones are running around eating everything in sight lol


----------



## Realtree2429

Sooooo cute! I always have to be careful because I only live 45 minutes from Meyer Hatchery!!!!

It's just way too easy to be all like "Let's see what I can go and pick up today!"

Then I get there and it's like "Oh yes....I would love to buy more from your $1 mystery bin. Thanks!"

Makes me happy, my husband....not so much


----------



## billiejw89

Realtree2429 said:


> Sooooo cute! I always have to be careful because I only live 45 minutes from Meyer Hatchery!!!!
> 
> It's just way too easy to be all like "Let's see what I can go and pick up today!"
> 
> Then I get there and it's like "Oh yes....I would love to buy more from your $1 mystery bin. Thanks!"
> 
> Makes me happy, my husband....not so much


oh wow, it's a good thing I don't live anywhere near a hatchery. It's also not a good thing that i own an incubator lol I've been somewhat good this year though. I can honestly say I do NOT have ANY eggs in either one of my machines. I did pretend not to notice 2 broody hens though and now we have 6 chicks outside. "Where did they come from?!" hehe


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

My weird-looking brown chicks (Buckeyes) are doing really well.


----------



## goathiker

That's great, mine are all chasing each other around fighting over a little strip of apple.


----------



## teejae

Last year we went to Mt Larcom show and they always have interesting poultry for sale,anyway we did need a rooster and said to daughter go see if they have any of good size.They did and we bought a Plymouth Rock.Get home and open the box and why are there 2 roosters in the box daughter looked guilty and said he was free nobody wanted him. So as it turns out the Plymoth Rock was a hen!! lol and the unwanted one has worked out really well,his name is Cluck Norris and hers is Roc.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Mine are taking turns trying to pull the new tail feathers off the oldest chick. Including the one growing the feathers (rolls eyes)


----------



## billiejw89

Our surprise box came Saturday. 55 chicks all look to be standard size. I was hoping for some ducks  
7 chicks passed the 1st 24hr. They spent an extra day in transit and were just too weak. Everyone else seems to be doing well. 
I have no idea what this chick is?! anyone have an idea? It doesn't match any of the breeds on the cackle site as far as I can tell.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

I like your setup.


----------



## JK_Farms

I'm not sure on that breed super cute though!!!! I've never heard of a mystery box before which I'm thinking is probably a good thing lol my whole farm would be overrun with chickens, goats, cats, and dogs (still trying to convince my parents an LGD is a good thing to get!)!!!!! Right now I have 2 Rhode Island Red hens, 1 Black sex-link, 1 Brahma, 2 Golden comets, 1 barred rock, and 1 Jersey Giant!!!! All are hens and I am hoping that a mystery rooster comes out of nowhere and joins them lol!


----------



## goathiker

That looks like an Austra White.


----------



## goathiker

It's always amazing how fast chicks grow. I already had to clip their wings this morning.
The little spotted one didn't make it so of course, I had to replace her with 4 more. 2 red Leghorns and 2 California Grays lol


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure are getting big.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute and they do grow fast.


----------



## JK_Farms

goathiker said:


> It's always amazing how fast chicks grow. I already had to clip their wings this morning.
> The little spotted one didn't make it so of course, I had to replace her with 4 more. 2 red Leghorns and 2 California Grays lol
> 
> View attachment 121596
> 
> 
> View attachment 121597


Makes sense lol that's what I did when my brahma chick got lost I went back to co op and bought three more chicks 2 RIR and 1 GC!


----------



## goathiker

This really has to stop now but, Wilco has blue Australorp pullets. What's three more really lol.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Madgoat

Dayna said:


> Hahaha what a good boy.  We have them just come in from the jungle here so never any lonely chickens. 12 is a good old age for a hen, curious if they were hatchery or from a breeder? I've found my hatchery hens don't live nearly as long as the wild/feral mixes around here.


Dayna, are your Game Fowl? They are jungle birds. Thats what we have, they are 100% free range, and roost in our Oaks at night. We do not fight them nor sell them to fight. They are basically wild, and trying to keep track of broody hens is time consuming! They are very good at finding very well hidden places to nest. Here's Tex and 2 of his ladies


----------



## goathiker

Her's are genuine Sailor stocked feral chickens. The descendants of brave sea fairing dinner birds lol. 
It was actually a way of conquest for the Conquistadors. They would release chickens, goats, and hogs at every landing. 
This combination would destroy the food plants of the native people making them weak.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## catharina

Didn't the Polynesians bring Jungle Fowl too?

Funny you should mention goats--some people think the spanish explorers left goats on San Clemente Island & the other Channel Islands off CA. More likely though that it was the padres from the spanish missions. The goats did destroy plants & were eliminated from San Clemente Island in the 1980s after living wild for a few hundred years.


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, I know the Spanish monks still live here in their monastery and still have their Spanish goats. They make the best fudge you ever tasted. 
I know the Conquistadors released horses, goats, and hogs in South America. 
The white man nearly wiped out the Hawaiian natives with disease. 
In those exploration years, every ship carried goats, sheep, and chickens. So, whoever brought what where may never really be known.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

Here's the blue chicks. They range from steel gray to almost silver. 









Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## catharina

Where is this Spanish monastery? Sounds very interesting! Did you know guinea pigs were released on smaller islands? They were originally a food animal & are still eaten in Latin America as "cuy." They actually wiped on every living thing on one of the tiny ones--in the end, ate the flightless birds into extinction & then ate each other.

I didn't know releasing farm animals was sometimes a form of conquest! They also did it so they could eat the animals on return trips, as well they used them as gifts for chiefs & items of trade.


----------



## goathiker

The monastery is about 14 miles from my house so, if you ever come visit me. They are pleased to show off their beautiful chapel when you come out. 
The nunnery is still across the valley and can be seen from the highway. It belongs to the Scientology church now and they don't welcome visitors. 
The original Catholic church and mission school still stand and are about a quarter mile away. The original bank is still here. OSU is digging up what's left of the fort lol.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

Yes, they released animals for many reasons and some swam from sinking ships. 
The conquistadors were very good at the animal warfare thing and having a food source for their army when they came back.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

